# Electric Mowers



## farmerjan (Sep 24, 2022)

Anyone have one?   I cannot get anyone to work on this older riding mower of mine, and DS won't even put it back together... and I am not asking again.  
I have a battery weed eater and like it.  Maybe it doesn't do the real tough stuff... but I try to not let anything get that "tough".  I bought a walk behind weed eater, but it is gas and not really what I really wanted. It works fine and all.  I just am getting so I hate using the gas stuff.   The price was good so I can get my money back out of it.  I see there is a DR walk behind weed eater that is battery... twice what I paid for the gas one...  might look into that down the road. Not essential right now.
But for now, I am looking at a new mower... time of the year for sales and such.  Needless to say, they are ridiculously priced.  I do not want a zero turn... I want a lawn/garden tractor type that I can also pull the dump wagon behind it.  I thought about a bagger, but I have the lawn sweeper that works just fine.  So I would want to pull that behind also.  
A new riding gas mower is in the 2-3,000 range on the average.  Zero turns are in the 2500-5,000 range.  But I found a Cub Cadet , electric... 1.5 hour run time and 4 hr recharge time... belly mower but it has a place to hook a pull behind cart (for their bagger) or other implements.  
I have seen it for 2400 to 4900 on different web sites... and it is the same mower, size, model numbers, warranty all that listed.  So, does anyone have anything to say about them?  If you have a "push mower" that is electric, what kind and what is your likes/dislikes????  
Trying to do some homework....


----------



## SageHill (Sep 24, 2022)

We've got a battery mower - walk behind that we use for the grass around the house. DH likes it. We've got a batery weed eater that works ok, of course I beat the heck out it in the fields - I should probably have a gas one because they have bigger better badder "string". and a battery blower that works great.


----------



## jjack010 (Monday at 8:49 PM)

I have an electric push mower. I bought it barely used for $100.  Kobalt model.   Works great but that particular model I bought is known for having issues with the battery charger.


----------

